# Vanmoof S3 Negatives



## vanmoofy (13 Dec 2020)

The way when cycling along and the gears just abruptly change; so, so annoying :X

I guess this is part of the smart technology which cannot be manually changed...?


----------



## richtea (14 Dec 2020)

Several reviews suggest you can adjust when the gears change by using the app:
VanMoof S3 review: Dutch design delight | Tom's Guide


----------



## mustang1 (15 Dec 2020)

How comes "smart" tech leads to dumb results? Smart phone, smart tv, smart hub, smart gears. I will never fly on something called a Smart Airplane.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Dec 2020)

mustang1 said:


> How comes "smart" tech leads to dumb results? Smart phone, smart tv, smart hub, smart gears. I will never fly on something called a Smart Airplane.


wasn't that the 737 MAX?


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Dec 2020)

mustang1 said:


> How comes "smart" tech leads to dumb results? Smart phone, smart tv, smart hub, smart gears. I will never fly on something called a Smart Airplane.


Never planning to fly then? Pretty much every passenger plane is smart.


----------



## Drzdave58 (15 Dec 2020)

vanmoofy said:


> The way when cycling along and the gears just abruptly change; so, so annoying :X
> 
> I guess this is part of the smart technology which cannot be manually changed...?


Other than that how does the bike perform? Whats the battery range like and how is it on hills?


----------



## mustang1 (16 Dec 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Never planning to fly then? Pretty much every passenger plane is smart.


I see what you mean but the "smart" nomenclature is applied to consumer electronics where features and profits rule above reliability. I would hope for anything that really matters (airplane flights systems, medical equipment, backbone internet routers, etc), there is nothing "consumer" (and thus "smart") about them.


----------



## straas (17 Dec 2020)

mustang1 said:


> I see what you mean but the "smart" nomenclature is applied to consumer electronics where features and profits rule above reliability. I would hope for anything that really matters (airplane flights systems, medical equipment, backbone internet routers, etc), there is nothing "consumer" (and thus "smart") about them.



Like......autopilot?


----------



## mustang1 (18 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> Like......autopilot?


I think there's a nomenclature confusion here. I know autopilot is smart (little s) but not Smart (big one). 

A smart autopilot (let's just call it "autopilot") will just work. But a Smart Autopilot (there's the big S again) could give the captain a "oh crap we're 300 feet from landing and now I've gotta reboot the autopilot computer? - Tower, we're going around, engaging toga).

My beef is the word "Smart".


----------



## vanmoofy (20 Dec 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> Other than that how does the bike perform? Whats the battery range like and how is it on hills?



must say... the bike is very very smooth... i mean, i feel like im floating and gliding at the same time... there was a point around tower hill/embankent area where it was a bit hilly and i forgot i had boost on the bike haha, my legs were so stiff and i didnt know how to change gears, until i used the boost - you can feel that push from your back and youre off - so so amazing!


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Dec 2020)

I had a van moof S3 a few years ago. Great bike! I put a bafang mid drive kit on it..that bike was fast!


----------

